# How to Uninstall OBS Virtual Camera? This is messing with other apps



## Allekzandar (Oct 11, 2020)

I noticed that I'm unable to avoid using the OBS Virtual Camera when trying to take a photo from Chrome (WhatsApp web). I'm in incognito mode and even if I go to the Chrome camera settings and select the internal laptop's webcam, it is still showing in the Chrome tab for whatsapp and when I try to take a photo again I receive the same blocker. I do not want to have the OBS VC available as I do not record myself. How can I uninstall that feature? 

Windows 10, 64bits


----------



## robertog2804 (Oct 22, 2020)

I have the exact same problem, please tell me if you get any solution


----------



## R1CH (Oct 22, 2020)

Run virtualcam-uninstall.bat as admin. It can be found in C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\win-dshow


----------



## kittenfn (Dec 15, 2020)

R1CH said:


> Run virtualcam-uninstall.bat as admin. It can be found in C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\win-dshow


i cant seem to find it anywhere


----------



## Z400Racer37 (Jan 20, 2021)

R1CH said:


> Run virtualcam-uninstall.bat as admin. It can be found in C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\win-dshow


I'm also unable to find this... Also, do you have the instructions to do this for Mac? I'm only having this problem in Chrome, Safari is fine...

Thank you.


----------



## Acedeor (Jan 20, 2021)

In windows, the uninstall exe is in C:\Program Files\obs-studio.  It is named something like "uninstall-obs-camera.exe".  (Sorry ran mine before getting the exact name.)


----------



## Nehemoth (Jan 27, 2021)

These days the correct path
C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\win-dshow
file to be run (as admin) virtualcam-uninstall.bat


----------



## Nomisuke (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you everyone and especially Nehemoth for the new location of the batch file. This has been driving me absolutely _insane_ the past few weeks. I've been using GoToMeeting on 2 machines and it always wants to select the OBS Virtual Camera on my PC when all I want to use it for is monitoring the class. This batch file did the trick. No messing around with the registry.


----------



## smashcracker (Feb 19, 2021)

using uninstall bat file solved the whatsapp camera problem. But in chrome&browsers it still persists. i tried to change it from settings of webpage but it doesn't change. somebody help.
In second screenshot even if it shows internal camera is select, it still depending on obs virtual camera.


----------



## schnabelino (Apr 7, 2021)

I just found out that there is an easier way to uninstall the virtualcam plugin.

1. In the search box on the taskbar, type Programs and Features
2. Scroll down to OBS-VirtualCam
3. Click on uninstall


----------



## Ninpodeshi (Apr 8, 2021)

I uninstalled OBS completely out of desperation, deleted the dll's I could find, and it's still there!

Can anyone offer any help?  This has been interfering with my online meetings for 3 months now!


----------



## roach374 (Apr 8, 2021)

I would love instructions on how to do this for Mac. OBS virtual Webcam not only doesn't work, it somehow disabled my ACTUAL webcam (regardless of whether OBS is running or not).


----------



## Nomisuke (Apr 13, 2021)

R1CH said:


> Run virtualcam-uninstall.bat as admin. It can be found in C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\win-dshow


My mistake. I credited Nehemoth for the correct path when in fact it was R1CH who posted the correct path weeks before. Nehemoth's is also correct, it's just the same path. No offense to either of you, I hope.


----------



## Sebnolan11 (May 31, 2021)

So I install OBS. I don't want the software anymore. I uninstall it. And suddenly my webcam doesn't work anymore. And the only solution to make my webcam work is to reinstall the software, let it sleep there even if I don't want to? Wow. Welcome to 2021. Better solution?


----------



## osnovyanenko (Jun 2, 2021)

Just encountered the error myself. Deleted the virtual camera, but don't want to delete the software. Should we post this in a bug report or something?


----------



## johnmcard2012 (Jun 28, 2021)

I just had the same issue. Went to access teams and only integrated cam. No Logitech cam, only OBS virtual cam. Tried everything bar uninstalling OBS and even then, by the sounds of things, that wont help. Wtf OBS? I never agreed to installing this pos virtual cam thing in the first place. I switched to a new laptop after having my desktop 5 years with OBS the whole time, no virtual cam to be seen. New machine, new version, bam. No webcam.

Very frustrating and if I have to wipe my laptop to get it to go away I will be switching to another video capture tool. 

Fix it, fast, OBS.


----------



## Deleted member 343640 (Aug 11, 2021)

For mac :
*Hit "CMD+SHIFT+G"*, then enter /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/ Delete the file named obs-mac-virtualcam. plugin - you might be asked for your password to confirm the deletion.


----------



## Damon Wong (Sep 29, 2021)

Deleted member 343640 said:


> For mac :
> *Hit "CMD+SHIFT+G"*, then enter /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/ Delete the file named obs-mac-virtualcam. plugin - you might be asked for your password to confirm the deletion.


it works, thks


----------



## sahababd4 (Oct 5, 2021)

I founding the same problem that I can not call anybody from desktop Facebook. I can not contact with my family only for that obs studio. this virtual camera doing a very great problem. I always stay with the updated version but ran as administrator uninstall file not working.. this don't go after uninstall..


----------



## rogoplata (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm pulling my freaking hair out. Since installing OBS, default cam in Facebook Messenger calls (in Chrome) is OBS virtual camera, and the dropdown is greyed so cannot change back to my actual webcam. I don't even have OBS running!

I get the same dumb OBS virtual cam placeholder screen instead of my camera feed.

Chrome settings already changed to make native cam default, didn't work.

Uninstalling win-dshow didn't work.


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 5, 2021)

This all sounds more like a problem with the software you're using than OBS




rogoplata said:


> I'm pulling my freaking hair out. Since installing OBS, default cam in Facebook Messenger calls (in Chrome) is OBS virtual camera, and the dropdown is greyed so cannot change back to my actual webcam. I don't even have OBS running!
> 
> I get the same dumb OBS virtual cam placeholder screen instead of my camera feed.
> 
> ...


Try going into Chrome setting->Privacy and you should be able to select which sites can access which camera


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Oct 5, 2021)

Rx7man said:


> This all sounds more like a problem with the software you're using than OBS


Agreed - this is an issue with both the User's chosen software, and the users (lack of) understanding of how Windows OS handles cameras, and then blaming OBS.. sigh...  PEBKAC


----------



## synthmusic (Nov 22, 2021)

So here is my situation:

uninstalled obs and obs virtual camera from windows add/remove.

C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\win-dshow has a single .dll in it, no batch scripts

There are no services that either the program name or description start with OBS or Virtual Camera
There are no startup apps that have OBS or virtual camera in the name
There are no processes that the name starts with OBS or virtual camera
device manager -> Imaging devices only shows my camera

STILL there is a reference to an OBS virtual cam in the list of available cameras, and the main camera is processing a background.

ideas?


----------



## TungstenPatron (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey guys,
I finally found a solution to successfully uninstall the OBS VirtualCam from the system!

In the folder *C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\win-dshow* there is a file *virtualcam-uninstall.bat*

If you run the file as administrator, the VirtualCam gets removed and WhatsApp, Teams etc. will work as usual again.
A system restart might be necessary though!

Thanks to PXMPGIN GAMERS for the hint! You can check this video for more details:








						How To Remove OBS Virtual Webcam ( EASY METHOD 100%)
					

HEY GUYS ITS PXMPKIN GAMERS BACK AGAIN WITH ANOTHER VIDEO!!!!!#OBS   #VirtualWebcam   #PXGOBS STUDIO VIRTUAL WEBCAM DELETE TUTORIAL EAZY METHOD!!!Time:0:00 S...




					youtu.be


----------



## BeatK (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello together

I am new here in the forum and have registered to share my experience with you.

After trying everything written above and the cameras were still not removed. I cleaned the registry with CCleaner https://www.ccleaner.com/.
After a reboot the cameras were gone.

Please be careful to use only the latest CCleaner version from the official home page. There are older versions in circulation, which contain malware.

I hope this tip helps one or the other.

Beat


----------



## wgp123 (Jan 6, 2022)

johnmcard2012 said:


> I just had the same issue. Went to access teams and only integrated cam. No Logitech cam, only OBS virtual cam. Tried everything bar uninstalling OBS and even then, by the sounds of things, that wont help. Wtf OBS? I never agreed to installing this pos virtual cam thing in the first place. I switched to a new laptop after having my desktop 5 years with OBS the whole time, no virtual cam to be seen. New machine, new version, bam. No webcam.
> 
> Very frustrating and if I have to wipe my laptop to get it to go away I will be switching to another video capture tool.
> 
> Fix it, fast, OBS.


I’d suggest you avoid making demands and it might get you further, faster. OBS is a powerful, free piece of  software, development of which is done on a part-time basis by people freely giving up their valuable time to improve the experience of streaming and video making for a very large number of people. There will always be cases which require effort to resolve and where everything doesn’t work exactly as planned, often as a result of user lack-of-knowledge, or system capabilities, and yes, sometimes due to bugs. Everyone who installs and uses OBS knows this up front so really, there’s no need for any drama or dramatic demand-making when things go wrong every now and then. Think of it as an opportunity to learn more, and if that’s not something you want to sign-up for then it’s probably best to avoid OBS and go down a pay route somewhere for something which you believe meets your needs better than OBS.


----------



## Koshigawa (Jan 21, 2022)

I just missed a tip in all the tutorials that worked for me
I don't know if someone has already posted it too, but after uninstalling the camera restart the computer and chrome will work on your camera


----------

